# 7 gallon nano reef



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

thinking of setting one up 7 gallon bow front stick some cool rock formations and fish in there. im open to suggestions


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you mean a 7 gallon minibow?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

yes my bad.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ive been thinking about just getting a nice light and have it veryyy salty and runing the light 14 hours a day to grow corals


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

what kind of corals? and light? oh and 14hrs just might be over doing it. shoot for a more real life amount of photo period. i use 10 and my corals are doing great.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ok sounds good i just thought the more light the better. also just soft corals mushrooms polyps Xenia Christmas tree


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

how many watts per gallon will you have? i suggest to get at least 3-4wpg. shrooms and xenias and zoanthids it'll look good.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ok i haent even browsed yet just thinking cause my lfs just got like 20 of them pretty hackin awesome


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You may want to rethink using that acrylic tank. Those, especially Minibows, scratch very easily. Most people end up switching to like a 5.5G.

But, you still see those setup very nicely. I want you to check out this site:
7 Gallon Forums
It is very good with that topic, and everyone seems to know what they are talking about.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks I'll check it out


----------

